# Cheapest Online Retailer?



## Joejitsu (May 23, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm in the market for a Springfield XD 9 subcompact. The local dealer charges $519. With tax it will be about $560. I'm trying to find online dealers that are cheap. Anybody have online "go to" sites for the best prices on handguns. I need to find out if I can save enough buying it online to make it worth the while. Thanks!

Joe


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Joe here is what Bud's gets for them if the link works. Might save you a few bucks. Good luck.
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_24/products_id/30987


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Click on this link then pick what you want in the gun locator. Once you have picked you can obtain several quotes from dealers in your zipcode or whatever zipcode you enter.

http://www.galleryofguns.com/gungallery/retailer/search2.asp

Good luck. :smt1099


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

I have found, by looking on the forums you will find FFL's that can provide better deals then retailers. They have less overhead.. Sometimes, the On-Line retailer can get you the item / cheaper. All depends..

Today one has good / tomorrow another is better.. Just need to keep looking.. If there is something specific you want, you should see if there is a forum for the item, then go to that forum and hunt!

Other then that - it a big world of on-line retailers..


----------



## Nightshifter (May 30, 2007)

+ 1 for BudsGunShop.com. 

I have purchased a rifle, a pistol, and several magazines from them in the past couple years and they are as good as they come, IMHO.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

TOF said:


> Click on this link then pick what you want in the gun locator. Once you have picked you can obtain several quotes from dealers in your zipcode or whatever zipcode you enter.
> 
> http://www.galleryofguns.com/gungallery/retailer/search2.asp
> 
> Good luck. :smt1099


Galleryofguns is the biggest rip off. Had a friend buy through them and showed up at the cheapest gun store to pick up his new firearm and found it a hundred dollars cheaper at the same store. The store owner didn't even come down on his price. He had to buy it or lose his deposit. I find it to be one of the most expensive places to buy and big deal on Davidsons warrenty. I buy from buds, don't like what they charge for shipping but no sales taxs. I like buying from cdnn but living in Texas they have to charge sales tax.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Galleryofguns is the biggest rip off. Had a friend buy through them and showed up at the cheapest gun store to pick up his new firearm and found it a hundred dollars cheaper at the same store. The store owner didn't even come down on his price.


Gallery of Guns is just a distributor, prices are set online by the store doing the transfer. This situation was the fault of the store, not Gallery of Guns.

I've used GOG several times and it has always been the lowest price (even with shipping) in my area.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> Gallery of Guns is just a distributor, prices are set online by the store doing the transfer. This situation was the fault of the store, not Gallery of Guns.
> 
> I've used GOG several times and it has always been the lowest price (even with shipping) in my area.


What's you zip code because I have never found a deal even when they say it's on sale.


----------



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

You can try www.xdpistols.com


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Galleryofguns is the biggest rip off. Had a friend buy through them and showed up at the cheapest gun store to pick up his new firearm and found it a hundred dollars cheaper at the same store. The store owner didn't even come down on his price. He had to buy it or lose his deposit. I find it to be one of the most expensive places to buy and big deal on Davidsons warrenty. I buy from buds, don't like what they charge for shipping but no sales taxs. I like buying from cdnn but living in Texas they have to charge sales tax.


Bruce333 is 100% correct. Davidson is a distributor and the dealer sets final price. Davidson's guarantee is also 100% no quibbling. I have used it and so have a couple of friends.

If you use the locater it will show 3 prices for dealers in the Zip code entered. Enter various Zip codes and you will see how much variation there is between dealers.

I have read about a number of horror stories regarding defective merchandise that could not be returned. The Davidson guarantee prevents that situation.

Enjoy whatever and wherever you buy. :smt1099


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I was not debating what Davidsons is. They are the vendor and the three gun shops are the sellers. Each are different but I have not seen a good price yet and I use over 10 zips. A friend of mind who use to be a dealer told me it's very hard to find a deal going through them. Again I'm not debating how it works, just that I don't find it to be a good place to find guns ONLINE. I believe that was the topic. That's why I asked for a zip to see if you can get a good price. Get it??


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

In my area, I usually find the best deal by shopping the guns shows. I also like being able to examine the gun before laying out any money.


----------

